# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  استحداث منظومة القيادة والسيطرة في الامن العام

## معاذ ملحم

*استحداث منظومة القيادة والسيطرة في الامن العام* 




 نفذت مديرية الامن العام مركزا للقيادة والسيطرة كمنظومة مشتركة بين جهازي الامن العام والدفاع المدني للتعامل مع الحوادث اليومية والاحداث الطارئة والاستجابة لها باسرع وقت ممكن على الرقم المجاني (911).
ويأتي تنفيذ المركز انطلاقا من رؤى وتطلعات جلالة الملك في مواكبة احدث التطورات في مجال تقنيات الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات وضرورة تطوير قدرات الرد والاستجابة للتحديات الجديدة في عالم الجريمة.



ويعمل المركز ضمن منظومة عملياتية مستحدثة وآليات اجرائية جديدة تفعل من خلال شبكة الاتصالات اللاسلكية الرقمية الموحدة الخاصة بالامن العام والدفاع المدني والتي من اهمها نظام ادارة البلاغات والحوادث والانظمة الفرعية الملحقة به مثل انظمة الخرائط الرقمية ونظم تتبع المركبات والوحدات وانظمة المعلومات المحمولة في المركبات.



وقال مدير المركز العقيد المهندس زيد الزعبي خلال جولة اعلامية الى المركز ان هناك عدة مشاريع وانظمة مهمة معمولا بها منها المركز المعني بتلقي مكالمات الطوارئ على الرقم المجاني الموحد (911)، حيث يقوم متلقى المكالمة بالتعامل مع المتصل وادخال معلومات الحدث على النظام المخصص لذلك وهو نظام خاص بادارة البلاغات وبعد ادخال معلومات الحدث يقوم متلقى المكالمة بتحويل الملحوظة الى ضابط العمليات المختص والذي يكون بالعادة داخل الموقع او موقع خارجي متصل مع النظام.



واعطى العقيد الزعبي ايجازا عن مركز تلقي مكالمات البلاغات عن الحوادث الطارئة في عمان والية العمل بها من خلال نظام حاسوب رئيسي، حيث يمكن هذا النظام مستخدميه من ادارة عملية تلقي البلاغات وتحريك الوحدات المناسبة لاتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة ويعمل هذا النظام بالتكامل مع نظام معلومات الخرائط الرقمية ونظام تحديد المواقع للوحدات او ما يعرف بنظام تتبع المركبات.



واوضح العقيد الزعبي ان نظام تتبع المركبات يعمل على تعقب وتتبع المركبات من خلال تقنيات الاذس الذي يتطلب تفعيله بتوفر خرائط رقمية بمواصفات معينة كما يتطلب توفر شبكة اتصالات لاسلكية رقمية ايضا بقدرات ومواصفات محددة وتعمل بالتكامل مع نظام ادرارة البلاغات والخاص بعمل الامن العام ليتمكن من تحديد موقع اليات الامن العام والدفاع المدني لسرعة الاستجابة للحدث.



واشار العقيد الزعبي الى نظام تحديد المواقع الجغرافية بواسطة الاقمار الصناعية وفي حال تلقي أي بلاغ عن حادث او أي حالة طارئة وبعد اخذ المعلومات الكافية من المتصل يجري متلقي البلاغ بحثا الكترونيا لتحديد موقع الحادث موضحا الزعبي ان هناك 16 الف علامة معرفة على اجهزة الحوسبة في المركز حيث يكون لكل علامة مواقع عدة لدرجة انها تتطلع على ارقام البنايات المعروفة في عمان مما يسهل على غرفة العمليات تحريك اقرب سيارة اسعاف او انقاذ او اطفاء او دورية نجدة القريبة من الموقع لاختصار المدة الزمنية والوصول في اسرع وقت ممكن.



ومن جانب الرقابة الامنية للمركبات على الطرقات بين العقيد الزعبي ان هناك تقنيات تستخدم للتعرف على لوحات المركبات لتحديد المركبات المطلوبه وبالتالي حرمان الاشخاص المجرمين والمطلوبين من استخدام شبكة الطرق، حيث تصور لوحة المركبة اثناء مسيرها في الشارع العام وذلك من خلال كاميرات خاصة وبعدها يتم تدقيق رقم لوحة المركبة على قاعدة بيانات المركبات المطلوبة لاشعار المدقق فيما اذا كانت تلك المركبة مطلوبة ام لا.



وتعمل مديرية الامن العام من خلال مركز القيادة والسيطره على نظام مراقبة الاداء الشرطي وذلك لرفع درجة الاحتراف والشفافية في التعامل مع المواطنين بتسجيل مجريات الاحداث الجارية مع دوريات الامن العام العاملة بالميدان، حيث يتم تسجيل مقاطع فيديو(صوت وصوره) يوضح فيها التعامل بين رجال الامن العام مع المواطنين او مع أي احداث اخرى وذلك من خلال كاميرات خاصة داخل المركبات بحيث يتم استخدامها كدليل موثق عند اللزوم سواء كان القضاء او أي جهة معنية اخرى.



وبين العقيد الزعبي ان المركز يحتوي على انظمة مراقبة تلفزيونية التي يتم من خلال كاميرات موضوعة في الاماكن العامة حيث يتم تثبيتها في المناطق الحساسة والهامة ومناطق التجمعات والتقاطعات المرورية الهامة في المدن ، ويتم ربط هذه الكاميرات مع غرف التحكم وغرف العمليات المركزية من خلال شبكة اتصالات عالية الكفاءة لنقل اشارة الفيديو بصورة مباشرة وتمكن هذه التقنيات غرف العمليات المختلفة من الحصول على صورة حية ومباشرة عن مناطق الاختصاص او لحركة السير والاختناقات المروري ضمن الشوارع العامة مما يمكن العمليات من تكوين صورة دقيقة وواقعية عن الاحداث تساعد في اتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة.

منقووول عن جريدة الرأي

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور معاذ على هالخبر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حلو الخبر يا معاذ ان شاء الله ظل الاجهزة الامنية مواكب للتطور دائما

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يخليكم يا شباب ... الاردن دائما في مواكبه التطور و التغيير للافضل 

وحنا فرسان التغيير .... وفرسان الحق

----------

